# Me and ship aren't the only ones annoyed with combo head screws



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 14, 2011)

Ever since electrical manufacturers have started using combination head screws, that combine slotted drive with Philips and or Robertson, it has become increasingly easier to strip them out no matter what driver one uses. Ship has ranted about this problem before, and I certainly agree.

Well, us tool nuts can rejoice because so far there are three tool manufacturers offering us solutions. (Yup, more tools to buy, doesn't that make you happy, derekleffew?) 

For combo slotted/Robertson heads, there are the:
Milwaukee ECX 


Power Tools - Shockwave Impact Duty Driver Bits - (5) #1 ECX® Shockwave 2" Power Bit

Rack-A-Tiers Lock Hard

Rack-A-Tiers - Specialty Electrical Tools | lockHard Bits

And for slotted/Philips:

Wiha Terminal Block drivers

Terminal Block Insulated Screwdrivers 307 Series From Wiha

Wera PlusMinus 

ShowProduct: Wera

I've only personally used the Milwaukee ECX, or, tried to use it, as it fits slotted/Robertson and I tried to use it on slotted/Philips.

Edit: I guess this is more electrics than scenery, I start thinking of driving screws and that seems to make me think scenery.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 14, 2011)

I usually find just sticking to the appropriate Robertson driver works just fine (other than yellow), on MOST screws. Now the screws Leviton uses to mount receptacles/switches to the box not so, they are just too soft and evil.

Slotted screws are just EVIL IMO, and phillips are annoying in many cases. I find they are much more prone to stripping anyways.

However I'd be interested in trying those out  see if they make a difference.


----------



## cpf (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmm, yet another bit to carry around... To be honest, though, in my occasional run-ins with these I haven't really had any problems, maybe I just lucked out in the screwdriver variation department.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 15, 2011)

It is good they have come up with a solution for these evil contraptions they have come up with. When I started in carpentry there were basically just straight slots and everyone had yankee scredrivers to put bthem in with. Then they introduced philips heads and everyone cussed them. Then it was all philips and we cussed the occasional straight slot. Then here comes torx and squareheads. Not a terrible addition but something else to carry in your box. Now it's hybrids.


----------



## porkchop (Sep 15, 2011)

Why am I not surprised that Wera makes the tool needed for the job. I'm beginning to believe that they well every hand tool I'll ever need....


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 21, 2011)

There is also another combo bit designed to drive either a Robertson, a Phillips, or the combo screw of both. Handy for when you're in a place thats switched/switching from Phillips to Robertson. 


http://www.vermontamerican.com/Products/ProductDetail.htm?CID=399


----------



## hammermill (Sep 21, 2011)

interesting post to a fustrating problem when building equipment.it seems everything takes a special screwdriver to do a good job

and most chinese fasteners on duplex recepticles are junk.some time the kindest thing you can do is throw away the oem screws and use some good usa material. if you can get it


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Oct 6, 2011)

It may be because im in a border town, and Robertson drive is huge in the great white north, but I am personally a fan! Square heads just refuse to strip for me, and the P2R2 combo drive is even better. Holds well for high torque load, doesnt strip out for reuse and rarely slips. However, the sloted/robertson combo I have yet to see... Strange since P2R2 screws were the norm about 10 years ago here.


----------

